# TwinCat 3 HMI neue Seiten erstellen und mit Buttons Mappen ?



## phoehle (18 Februar 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,

momentan arbeite ich mich in die Beckhoff HMI ein, leider habe ich noch gar keine Erfahrungen in der Thematik und komme gerade nicht weiter :/ ich hoffe ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen :wink:

Ich moechte eine Startseite erstellen (Desktop.view) mit z.B. 4 Buttons. Wenn ich einen der Buttons druecke, will ich in eine neue Seiten reinspringen und mit einem anderen Button (z.b. zurueck) wieder auf die Startseite (Z.B. Homeseite auf Einstellungen oder Parameter und wieder zurueck).

Eigentlich easy... leider versteh ich das Prinzip hier nicht ganz, auf der Seite von Beckhoff hab ich versucht schlauer zuwenden, leider nicht mit Erfolg.

Ich hab folgendes verstanden: 

1.Startseite (Dektrop.view) oeffnen, 4 Buttons erstellen
2.Content erstellen (solution explorer, rechts klick, add, new item, content erstellen)=> neues Seite fuer HMI
3.Auf der Startseite eine "Region"erstellen, z.b den rahmen auf hmi anpassen.

und dann ? ich vermute ich muss den content mit der Region verbinden und anschließend den Button ueber einen "onpressed" event verbinden oder? nur wie?

Irgendwie Sitz ich davor und raff es nicht... Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen 

Vorab schonmal danke :wink:
Gruss Phoehle


----------



## Boderbaer (19 Februar 2018)

Hoy, Grüß dich,

Als erstes benötigst du natürlich 2 HMI Visualisierungsseiten.
Nennen wir diese mal Home und Seite2.
Wenn du in der Visualisierten Seite bist und einen Button hinzugefügt hast in die Seite hast du in TC3 rechts die Eigenschaften. 
Dort in den Eigenschaften weiter unten findest du dann die Option "OneMouseClick". Hier doppelklick rein, so dass sich die erweiterten Eigenschaften öffnen.
Hier kannst du dann den Punkt Visualisierungswechsel die Seite2 auswählen. 
Aber sieh hier ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000Worte.  





Hoffe es klappt nun 

Grüße


----------



## Hack (19 Februar 2018)

Morgen,

@Boderbaer: Du redest leider von der PLC HMI, dass wird ihm bei der TC HMI nicht weiter helfen.

Bei der Region kannst du einen Content wählen, in den Eigenschaften. Diese Eigenschaft kannst du dann auch beim onPressed beschreiben.

Grüße


----------



## Boderbaer (19 Februar 2018)

Oha, ok..... Sry.... 
Bei dem TC HMI (Software) kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.


----------



## Guga (19 Februar 2018)

Schau dir das TrafficLight Beispiel an (im Infosys).
Prinzipiell Verknüpfung um den Inhalt abzuändern (Button-OnPressed): 
	

		
			
		

		
	




_TcHmiRegion_ ist der Name der Region.
_Pages/Commissioning.content_ ist der Inhalt der beim Click angezeigt werden soll.


Guga


----------



## phoehle (19 Februar 2018)

Perfekt Danke, jetzt läuft es


----------



## O'Gigis (16 April 2019)

Guga schrieb:


> Schau dir das TrafficLight Beispiel an (im Infosys).
> Prinzipiell Verknüpfung um den Inhalt abzuändern (Button-OnPressed):
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Guga, 

kannst du mir sagen wo ich dieses Beispiel im InfoSys finde? Mit Goolge-Suche finde ich nichts


----------



## Hack (16 April 2019)

Hallo O'Gigis,

das gibt es meines Wissens nicht mehr online. Ich habe es auch nicht gespeichert.
Am besten bei Beckhoff nachfragen.

Gruß


----------



## O'Gigis (17 April 2019)

O.K. Danke für die Antwort !

Anbei noch ein Bild wie man den Content in die Region einbindet. War mir aus dem vorherigen Bild nicht direkt ersichtlich 




Und noch als Tip, wenn man mehrere Contents erstellst muss man das Projekt speichern damit es sauber im LiveView läuft. Hatte 3 Buttons über die ich 3 verschiene Contents in einer Region umschalten wollte. Hat beim ersten Schalten geklappt, dannach konnt ich nur den 1. Content schalten, die beiden anderen wurde nur leer dargestellt. Nach dem Speichern war das Verhalten so wie gedacht


----------

